# Char übertragen zu buffed



## Sahib82 (30. März 2008)

Ich sitz seit zwei tagen an dem proplem das auf meinem buffed profil mein char nicht zu sehen ist hab mit blasc alles probiert hab alle faq gelesen im forum gesucht aber es geht nicht einmal kam unbekanter fehler 3x hintereinander und dann char daten übertragen aber nix bitte hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simonlange (1. April 2008)

Sahib82 schrieb:


> Ich sitz seit zwei tagen an dem proplem das auf meinem buffed profil mein char nicht zu sehen ist hab mit blasc alles probiert hab alle faq gelesen im forum gesucht aber es geht nicht einmal kam unbekanter fehler 3x hintereinander und dann char daten übertragen aber nix bitte hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir noch besser.

ich bekomme keine fehler aber trotzdem erscheint mein char nicht im profil.
im faq sind leider deadlinks. (ich sag nur beispiel profilseite!!!)

achja und was besonders lustigist das die BLASC addons teilweise laut wow client "veraltet" sind  - hehe - und das bei ner NEUINSTALLATION von blasc2.5. lustig daran auch: der updater findet das voellig normal. naja scheinbar laufen sie. (siehe blascrafter)

irgendwie gibts hier ne menge probs (portal, forum, blasc software) - kann nur besser werden, schlimmer geht nimma


----------



## B3N (1. April 2008)

@simonlange

Wenn du deinen Char Baltazar meinst, einfach mal ins Profil schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber nun zum eigentlichen Problem. Sahibi82, hast du die atkuelle Version von BLASC installiert? Ist der BLASCProfiler unter AddOns (WoW) auch wirklich aktiviert? Hast du im BLASC dein buffed.de - Benutzerkonto eingetragen und dein Charakter auch diesem zugewiesen?

Grüße,

Benni


----------



## Sahib82 (1. April 2008)

Hallo ersma und danke für die schnelle antwort,
ja hab alles gecheckt an einstellungen liegts nicht
alles korrekt eingetragen ist auch alles probiert


----------



## Sahib82 (1. April 2008)

habs grad nochma probiert und jetz hatt sich blasc aufgehängt und mehrere popups kahmen mit der meldung unbekannter fehler


----------



## B3N (1. April 2008)

Durch unser letztes Profiler-Update, gab es leider ein allgemeines Problem was die Aktualisierung der Daten angeht. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dein beschriebenes Problem auch damit zusammenhängt. 

Wir arbeiten bereits an der Behebung und werden so schnell wie möglich ein neues Update aufspielen, ich hoffe dann ist auch dein Problem behoben. 

Etwas Geduld ist also noch gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (1. April 2008)

Hab auch das Problem dass ich nach dem Spielen die Daten hochlade aber bei mir im Profil nichts erscheint, nur die "Spielzeit" zeigt es mir an sonst nichts.
Hoffe das Problem ist bald beseitigt


----------



## Sahib82 (1. April 2008)

Thx für schnelle antwort dacht mir schon das man da nur warten kann


----------



## _LaifStail_ (2. April 2008)

da ich beim upload über den client keine eintragung der neue daten erhalten habe, nutzte ich einfach alternativ den "Manuellen Upload" auf der buffed-seite 

dort jedoch erhalte ich folgende meldung:
"Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen:
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Alraunithyar (Blackhand)"

viell. hilfts den programmierern ja bei der fehlersuche

edit:
habe Blasc deinstalliert und neu installiert, danach funktioniert der charakterupload 1mal. ich müsste also für jedes mal, wo char-daten übertragen werden sollen, Blasc deinstallieren und neu installieren. auf diese wiederholbare "daily" hab ich keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch das aktualisieren der addons über den client funktioniert immer nur nach dem neuinstallieren einmal, danach zeigt er nicht mal mehr an, welche installiert sind.

anmerkung:
WinXP SP2 ist neu installiert und mit allen noch möglichen updates versehen
zusätzlich (für manche programme ja nötig) sind noch NET Framework 1, 2 und 3 mit jeweiligem SP1 mit an bord.


----------



## Akenia (3. April 2008)

Also das aktualisieren der Addons der funktioniert bei mir auch ohne Blasc deinstallieren zu müssen, bei mir funktioniert nur die Charübertragung net.


----------



## Puffin (3. April 2008)

Hab das problem das  ich dmalas nen 70re char hatte und der auch  mit dem Blasc tool gsaved wurde

Dieser ist aber schon ewing nich mehr existent  ( namenswechsel / Realmtransfer )

hab nu nen neuen angefangen selbe name wie früher und selbe Realm  auch die Gilde ist die gleiche

Prob. nu er ist erst 33 wird aber irgendwie nicht upgedated und taucht somit nirgends im profil auf bei Buffed.de
Was kann man da tun?


----------



## s2k (3. April 2008)

da kann ich den anderen postern nur rechtgeben bei mir funktioniert die characterübertragung auch nicht !
zudem sind jedesmal wenn ich blasc neu starte alle von mir gespeicherten einstellungen resettet also auch die  z.B. die charaktere die ich zum üertragen ausgewählt habe !!!

meine blasc version ist 2.4.1 !


----------



## Puffin (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs bissel panne erklärt ^^

nunja Aufjedenfall hab ich es nu soweit hinbekommen Char ist entfernt

Problem das er aber meine neuen Chardaten nicht übertragen möchte besteht immernoch!
Wie lang ist die Übertragungszeit?
und was kann ich weiter tun damit Blasc richtig funzt?


Mfg

puffi


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Heute ist buffedShow-Tag, da sind die Leitungen zur Zeit noch überlastet, also dauert es leider ein bisschen länger. 

An dem Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit wird aber gearbeitet.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

s2k schrieb:


> da kann ich den anderen postern nur rechtgeben bei mir funktioniert die characterübertragung auch nicht !
> zudem sind jedesmal wenn ich blasc neu starte alle von mir gespeicherten einstellungen resettet also auch die  z.B. die charaktere die ich zum üertragen ausgewählt habe !!!
> 
> meine blasc version ist 2.4.1 !



Die aktuelle BLASC-Version ist 2.5
BLASCProfiler 2.8.3

Führ bitte die Datei BLASCLoader.exe in deinem BLASC-Installations-Verzeichnis aus - aber bitte erst heute nacht oder morgen - buffedShow-Tage sind für Updates eher ungünstig.


----------



## Puffin (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx ^^

Soweit funzt nu alles ^^

ABER .. nu ist es so das er meine char zwar updatet aber die Sig nicht ändert^^


----------



## Puffin (5. April 2008)

ich hab die neusten versionen und es tut sich nu wieder nichts mit der übertragung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übertragungsbalken Flackert nur kurz auf und das wars dann


----------



## Draegon1 (5. April 2008)

Gruß dem Forum!
kann mir wer beantworten warum der crafter keine daten mehr überträgt? sprich die bosskills etc...ich habe version 2.5 aber seit ca. patch 2.4 erfolgt keine überztragung selbst in den einstellungen kann ich nichtmals die add ond aktualisieren...

für antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Euer Draegon


----------



## Tanknix (5. April 2008)

Kenn das problem, aber selbst noch nicht rausgefunden, ob das an den einstellungen oder an nem Fehler von Blasc liegt.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. April 2008)

hmm hatte ich auch mal die probs ich hab einfach paar tage abgewartet dann gings wieder


----------



## Stanner (5. April 2008)

geht mir auch schon so. seit etwa 2 monaten oder so. bekomm einfahc keine daten mehr hochgeladen. wäre cool wenn jmd helfen würde!


stanner


----------



## Mad Manor (5. April 2008)

ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei Einstellungen eingestellt habe, dass Inventar und Bankfach angezeigt werden sollen, aber hier auf Buffed in meinem Profil wird es immernoch nicht angezeigt, was kann ich dagegen machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (5. April 2008)

ich habe das gleiche problem


----------



## Kimbini (5. April 2008)

habt ihr mal versucht, eine aktuelle version des BLASC zu installieren?


----------



## Griese (5. April 2008)

Bosskills werden bei mir erfasst. Hab auch 2.5 drauf.


----------



## Deadlift (5. April 2008)

Klingt nach Windows- oder anderer Software-Firewall.


----------



## oens (5. April 2008)

Dieses Problem besteht bei mir ebenfalls...aber auch nur bei den Bosskills...die werden nichtmehr gezählt, der Rest wird brav aktualisiert


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (5. April 2008)

Blascrafter funzt seit dem Patch überhaupt nicht mehr. Es kommt bei sämtlichen, craftbaren Gegenständen "Keiner Handwerker für diesen Gegenstand gefunden", weder auf meinem PvE- noch auf meinem PvP-Server. Der Rest von BLASC funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Stanner (6. April 2008)

könnte sich da vll mal nen admin melden und uns nen tipp geben? 

THX ^^


stanner


----------



## Carsti (6. April 2008)

Etwas verwirrend. Bis dato ging der Charaktertransfer eigentlich fast immer problemlos. Jetzt musste ich den Rechner neu aufsetzen, habe auch wieder Blasc installiert, aktuelle Version. Blasc ist auch zur laufzeit als Addon erlaubt.

Leider bleibt in der Konfiguration von "Plugin - World of Warcraft" die Charakterliste komplett leer. Keine Ahnung, was ich da machen soll...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vielen Dank im Voraus fuer alle Hilfen.


----------



## Stanner (6. April 2008)

/push?


stanner


----------



## Akenia (6. April 2008)

Ich kann Blasc netmal installieren, nur leere Ordner drin. Erst kommen die Einstellungen für die installation die is nach ein paar Sekunden fertig, dann will er updaten das dauert ne weile und wenn es fertig ist geht garnix, Ordner leer.


----------



## Taschendieb (6. April 2008)

Also bis vor kurzen ging der Upload noch Problemlos.
Nun hab ich auch das Problem mit dem unbekannten Fehler...

2.5 ist aktuell drauf... BS ist Vista...

Help Please, stell auch gerne benötigte Daten zur Verfügung

EDITH sagt: Manueller Upload scheint zu funktionieren. Bekam auf jeden Fall keinen Fehler angezeigt. *auf die Daten wart* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITH2: Wo finde ich unter Vista den die Log-Dateien. ?

EDITH3:  Ordner Interface gelöscht und den Account Ordner ohne WTF... Immer noch das selbe Problem... Also liegt es wohl nicht an irgendeinem Addon

Und noch ein Edit:
komisch finde ich... Versionsnummer in BLASCProfiler.lua in meinem Interface Ordner: 	version = "2.8.3";
in der Download Version von Buffed.de unter Manueller Upload: 	version = "2.7.5";
und scheinbar gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede...


----------



## Pandur (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe das Problem, dass meine Char-Daten nicht auf die Seite übertragen werden.
Woran es liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass vor kurzen noch eine Art Ladehinweis/ -Bild erschienen ist, wenn man WoW beendete. Darin wurde dann mitgeteilt, das die Daten übertragen werden. Diesen Screen erhalte ich nun nicht mehr.
Mein letzter funktionierender Übertrag erfolgte, nachdem ich nach Beendigung keine Reaktion merkte und daraufhin BLASC beendete und neu startete.
Hat aber kürzlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Jetzt wurden "nur" noch Addons aktualisiert.

Kann man eine Art Log auslesen und vielleicht hier posten, damit geholfen werden kann?


Gruß


----------



## BlackGemy (7. April 2008)

Ja die Profile werden nicht richtig übertragen, er sagt zwar das sie erfolgreich übertragen wurden, aber das Profil wird irgendwie nicht aktualisiert.

Hm.. ich denke Buffed ist da gerade auf Fehlersuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es funzt bald wieder.

Grüße

BlackGemy


----------



## Taschendieb (7. April 2008)

So, mein Fehler ist behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier --> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=37493 
hab ich die Lösung gefunden



> Hab den Fehler auch hmmm.gif
> 
> Und da mir das auf die Nerven ging hab ich mal in die Main.log angeschaut
> Und da steht folgender Fehler drin
> ...



Somit werden meine Daten wieder übertragen. Ob der Kill Counter nun auch wieder funzt weiß ich nicht... muss erst wieder nen Boss legen *grins*


----------



## Sahib82 (8. April 2008)

Ai Ai liebes buffed team ihr macht den fürthern ja echt nich viel ehre mit dem blasc ding wenns net funzt nehmts weg und lassts doch einfach sein


----------



## Taschendieb (9. April 2008)

Es funzt ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur halt nicht bei jedem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaceTrapper (10. April 2008)

Meine Char-prfile werden seit dem 30.3 nicht mehr nachgeführt.
Die Einstellungen in BLASC Client hab ich mehrfach überprüft, keine falschen oder veränderte angaben.



> Hab den Fehler auch
> 
> Und da mir das auf die Nerven ging hab ich mal in die Main.log angeschaut
> Und da steht folgender Fehler drin
> ...


hatte ich bis vor zwei tagen auch. Konnte die Fehlermeldung beheben.
Bis Dato hab ich gemeint, dass die übertragen wegen dem Fehler nicht funzt.
Nun hab ich aber seit dem 30sten bei zwei char's T4 teile mehr an. Aber angezeigt wird es immer noch nicht.
Hab auch die Log's angeschaut, fand aber keine fehlermeldung noch bestätigungen.
Die übertragung scheint zu funktionieren, zumal das FTP fenster einige daten schauffelt, jedoch keine Bestätigungsmeldung mehr erscheint.

Hoffe auf eine baldige lösung


----------



## Setsuma (12. April 2008)

Grüße!
Habe das bekannte Problem das mein Charakter nicht zu meinem buffed.de Profil hochgeladen wird und auch sonst nichts wie z.B. die Spielzeiten.
Bei mir ist alles richtig eingestellt und alles ist an seinem Platz.

Habe nun schon eine Woche gewartet und hab mir gedacht das ihr nun evtl. was machen könnt!

Vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## Swold (12. April 2008)

Mir gehts ähnlich; beim Einrichten hatte ich drei Chars, die auch zuverlässig angezeigt und geupdatet werden. Mittlerweile habe ich noch drei Twinks, die aber nicht unter "Einstellungen" auftauchen. Habe sie natürlich im Blascprogramm per Häkchen markiert und auch per Neuinstallation dafür gesorgt, dass ich die aktuelle Version habe, dennoch tauchen die zusätzlichen Chars nicht im Mybuffed auf. :-/


----------



## SpaceTrapper (12. April 2008)

Bei mir funzt die Übertragung nach alter Manier wieder.

Hab den Buffed-Client normal deinstalliert, eine neuen Download gezogen und installiert.
Siehe da, die Zeiten- und Buddy-plugins sind auch installiert.

So wie's aussieht, war der update auf 2.5.irgendwas nicht korrekt duchgeführt.

Hoffe mit dieser info geholfen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ach ja, um die Chardaten wieder auf den neusten stand zu bringen, spielt mit ihnen (müssen angesprochen werden).
Mit meinem Jäger muss ich das anscheinend auch machen, er hat garkeine Daten mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PPS: Jep, Jäger angespielt und daten siend wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zandoras (14. April 2008)

Anderer Fehler, selber Ausgang.
Jedes mal wen ich mein Pc hochfahre und Blacs starte, erscheint der Acc von mein Neffen und ein Char, den ich ihn mal vor Wochen geschickt habe. Trotz Änderung und klicken auf Übernehmen, erscheint der Fehler immer wieder. Meine eigenen Chars erscheinen natürlich auch nicht auf buffed.


----------



## Thregia (19. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich und meine Freundin haben das problem, sie hatte einen Tag bei mir am rechner gezockt und nun erscheint ihr Char bei meinen Chars hier bei Buffed und wenn sie die Charakterdaten überträgt aktualisiert er auch bei mir...
Wie kriegen wir den Char auf ihre Liste und net mehr bei mir? einfach hier bei  meine Buffed seite char löschen? kommt er dann bei ihr drauf...
Fragen über fragen, aber ich wäre dankbar für eine Antwort *lächelt*.

Gruß Thregia


----------

